# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Menthol and Mint SA



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain ChocMint

reserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Craft Vapour Pining juliet 
Craft Vapour Matterhorn Menthol


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain - Choc mint


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

1. CV - Matterhorn Menthol
2. VM - Menthol Ice


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

VM - menthol ice


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

CV - Polar Express


----------



## Arctus (23/10/14)

Craft Vapour - Polar Express
Skyblue - Frostbite


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

1) Vapour Mountain Choc Mint
2) Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks
3) Craft Vapour Pining Juliette


----------



## KimH (23/10/14)

1. CV Polar Express
2. CV Matterhorn Menthol
3. Skyblue Frostbite


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Just B Vernons Secret


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks


----------



## Genosmate (24/10/14)

1.Vapor Mountain - Menthol Ice


----------



## Metal Liz (24/10/14)

1. Just B Vernon's Secret
2. Just B Butterscotch Mint
3. Just B Bubblegum


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

1. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
2. Lekka Vapours - Choc Mint
3. Vape King - Menthol


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

1. Vape Elixir - Awsomesauce
2. Craft Vapour - Melon on the Rocks
3. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice


----------



## Franky (5/11/14)

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"


----------



## free3dom (9/11/14)

Vape King Menthol Ice
SkyBlue Frostbite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (9/11/14)

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain - Choc mint



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain - Choc Mint


----------



## Derek (20/11/14)

Vape Elixer - Qalactin Hypermint
Eciggies Wild Range - ML Ice blast


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
2. Vape Elixer Qalactin Hypermint
3. Craft Vapour Matherhorn Menthol


----------



## El Capitan (21/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
2.Craft Vapour Matherhorn Menthol


----------

